# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Сайты научились скрытно майнить даже после закрытия вкладки

## olejah

Исследователи в области безопасности обнаружили новую технику, которая позволяет недобросовестным веб-сайтам добывать валюту, используя процессоры пользователей, даже после того, как пользователь закрыл окно такого сайта.

Майнинг криптовалюты на данный момент очень популярен, злоумышленники пытаются заработать, используя процессоры ничего не подозревающих пользователей. Один из исследователей недавно задокументировал 2500 сайтов, активно работающих с криптоватизационным кодом в браузерах.

Однако был один недостаток, очень мешающий злоумышленникам добывать криптовалюту за счет пользователей — майнинг прекращается, как только посетитель покидает страницу или закрывает окно.

Теперь же эксперты Malwarebytes наткнулись на метод, позволяющий продолжать добычу криптовалюты даже после того, как пользователь закроет вкладку злонамеренного сайта. Принцип работы такого метода заключается в том, что вредоносный скрипт открывает всплывающее окно, которое скрывается за часами на панели задач Microsoft Windows. Окно остается открытым неограниченное время, пока пользователь не предпримет специальные действия, чтобы закрыть его.

Специалисты опубликовали GIF-изображение, демонстрирующее работу этого скрытого способа майнинга:






> «Обнаружить такой способ скрытого майнинга довольно трудно, так как он ловко маскируется. Закрытия браузера уже недостаточно, пользователи должны будут запустить диспетчер задач, чтобы убедиться, что не осталось процессов, использующих ресурсы их компьютеров», — пишет в блоге Malwarebytes ведущий аналитик Жером Сегура.


Вредоносная цепочка имеет следующий вид — загружается страница, размещенная на elthamely[.]com, затем загружаются ресурсы из сети доставки контента Amazon cloudfront.net. После этого извлекается полезная нагрузка из дома hatevery[.]info.

За счет сокращения вычислительных математических операций злоумышленники пытаются скрыть факт майнинга, это дает шанс добыче остаться незамеченной для пользователя.

На данный момент способ был проверен на последней версией Chrome, работающей на последних версиях Windows 7 и Windows 10.

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

